
HackMIT Puzzle Guide - dibyo
https://medium.com/hackmit-2014/joining-the-fancycat-club-hackmit-14-puzzle-guide-6f4ebef5b69
======
SimeVidas
I’m pretty sure the “Give it a try first.” in the intro should be a link :-P

------
epenn
Does anyone have a breakdown of how many people made it to/through each part
of the puzzle?

------
chrisBob
In part 1 you need the sound turned on to solve the puzzle. I don't think I
could have ever gotten farther than that on my own. Even at home I keep the
sound turned off on my computer unless there is something I specifically want
to listen to.

~~~
conorh
If you look at the network requests when the page loads you can see a good
hint that something is going on, 'dialuptone.mp3' is requested from the server
(and there are DOM <audio> nodes to play it). I guess if they had wanted to be
sneaky they would have generated the sound with the Web Audio API [1], but I'm
not sure what browser support is like for that yet.

[1] [http://webaudio.github.io/web-audio-api/](http://webaudio.github.io/web-
audio-api/)

------
eddotman
Love the creativity in this - reminds me of the book Ready Player One, except
with less 80s references and much harder (well, in some sense) puzzles.

------
sadfaceunread
Pretty tough puzzle. The audio part certainly seems the hardest but it looks
like there were some other clues ;) on that page to get you to that.

------
yeukhon
I would call this a good CTF game. Too bad, this year I am out of luck. I just
graduated, but last year was a total blast!

------
tritri
I know people from MIT, only those people would have the perseverance to solve
this puzzle

~~~
Fragment
It's not as bad as the Valve Args were/are. The hardest part for me would have
been finding the red herring!

------
jachwe
Look behind you, a three headed monkey!

